# BBB and Dr. Chronic Seeds Present: Critically Smashed  (Critical Mass x White Rhino)



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 30, 2008)

WASSSSUP MP!!!

Well my CS is finally big enough to strat a journal on it. Right now it is at about a week of flowering. As u can see due to my closet be packed with plants i had to put the CS under my 70W HPS so it could get a little more light. For soil I am using Ocean Forest and using the full line of Fox Farms nutes. Hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 30, 2008)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> WASSSSUP MP!!!
> 
> Well my CS is finally big enough to strat a journal on it. Right now it is at about a week of flowering. As u can see due to my closet be packed with plants i had to put the CS under my 70W HPS so it could get a little more light. For soil I am using Ocean Forest and using the full line of Fox Farms nutes. Hope you enjoy the show.



Great choice of soil and nutes man! Just wanted to be the first to post. *GREEN MOJO* all the way man! GROW ORGANICALLY ALWAYS!  Pullin up a chair for this one. Gunna be some BIG BUDZ BRUDDAH!


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 30, 2008)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> WASSSSUP MP!!!
> 
> Well my CS is finally big enough to strat a journal on it. Right now it is at about a week of flowering. As u can see due to my closet be packed with plants i had to put the CS under my 70W HPS so it could get a little more light. For soil I am using Ocean Forest and using the full line of Fox Farms nutes. Hope you enjoy the show.


were those freebies from the doc if so how was your germination rate?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 30, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> were those freebies from the doc if so how was your germination rate?


 
Yeah they are the freebies. Germ rate is 1 for 1 so far.


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 31, 2008)

These are the critically smashed?!?! You got them to grow, nice lol I haven't seen anyone grow them. And to have 1/1 germ rate is great. I heard people not being able to germ like any out of 10. Did you pre-crack them or use paper towel in baggy method or what man?


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 31, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> These are the critically smashed?!?! You got them to grow, nice lol I haven't seen anyone grow them. And to have 1/1 germ rate is great. I heard people not being able to germ like any out of 10. Did you pre-crack them or use paper towel in baggy method or what man?


i know alot of peeps had probs germinating tho CS any freebies for that matter thats why there freebies even the skunkmans freebies from gypsy
but i also heard from the few who got lucky that there both killer if you can germ them:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey PH lookin great bro  :aok:


I have 3 CS (cm ) on the go, a friend gifted me. 

I had no issues in germin them however 1 did go bellies up after being placed in a pot, the tap root seemed confused and kept workin its way to the surface.

The other 3 are doin fine now but have presented me with a few issues. They are in pots outside so it will be nice to see the difference in growin styles.

As a side note are you mixing your nutes at full strength?


----------



## [email protected]ke420 (Jul 31, 2008)

first off your big budz inspired me to step up to hps and hopefully knock out the dealers all together. i got a quistion i keep seeing threads about dr chronic nirvana not being to legit this is where you get your seeds from right?i rather have you tell me then some guy with 10 posts.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> first off your big budz inspired me to step up to hps and hopefully knock out the dealers all together. i got a quistion i keep seeing threads about dr chronic nirvana not being to legit this is where you get your seeds from right?i rather have you tell me then some guy with 10 posts.


 
Thnx for the comments. I get all my seesd from Dr. Chronic though from waht i have been reading it is the Nirvana WW seeds that people are having problems with. I have grown 3 starins from nirvana Snow White, Blue Mystic and Northern Lights and never had any issues with plants germing or growing.


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 31, 2008)

if you look into it. its only nirvanas WW from the doc no one who ordered WW directly from gypsy had any probs they ended up with killer buds. i think the doc just has older seed stock on those than nirvana does


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks yeah im not getting white widow becoase of that but i cant pass up nirvanas killer prices for first timer strain buyer i dont think i could complain as long as i get 1 female it will be worth it to me. is the doc sitll giveing critically smashed away as a freebie?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> thanks yeah im not getting white widow becoase of that but i cant pass up nirvanas killer prices for first timer strain buyer i dont think i could complain as long as i get 1 female it will be worth it to me. is the doc sitll giveing critically smashed away as a freebie?


 
I dunno is he is still giving out CS or not. But he always is giving out something. Just make sure you ask him for them in the comments box.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 6, 2008)

Just startung week 4 of flower and due to a couple of plants that hermied i now have plenty of room under the 400w so the 70w is no longer getting used. So far so good with the CS, its not growing amazingly fast or anything but its working on it


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looking good buddie


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 10, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Hey PH lookin great bro :aok:
> 
> 
> I have 3 CS (cm ) on the go, a friend gifted me.
> ...


 
Srry uncle somehow i missed your question about the ferts. I do use full strength, i stick to the chart that FF has and have'nt burnt anything yet.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 10, 2008)

Took a few macros of my CS thought i would post them. SHe still has'nt packed on many trichs yet but she still has a month to go atleast.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 10, 2008)

So addictive to look...


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 15, 2008)

The CS is starting to really pack on the bud and trichs. She is till staying really short dunno is this is normal or not. On with the pictuires.

From the side





From the top


----------



## Peter23 (Aug 16, 2008)

strictly delicious bro... bet you can't wait to get critically smashed!? lol

,
Pete


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 17, 2008)

LOL that makes me think. Does critically smashed referr to the look of the seeds when they grow or how extremely high they get you?!?! LOL!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yummm


----------



## Thorn (Aug 17, 2008)

wow great looking plant BBB! Be interesting to see the final product! Sounds like such a good strain. Looks like she really packed on a lot in the last week... bring on the next 3/4!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 20, 2008)

Just wanted to post some pics.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 30, 2008)

CS is still going good and no sign that it is about done flowering. No brown hairs yet and no yellowing leafs. She has packed on alot more bud and trichs since my last update.

I also germed two more CS seeds. The plants are now in veg.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 27, 2008)

Harvested my CS about a week ago. Have'nt had time yet to post teh pics so here we go. I let her grow a little under 10 weeks in flower to see how far i could take her. I am glad i did she looks and tastes great. It smells kinda like lemon pine-sol, and has a nice lemon after taste. Its not a big proucer by anymean but the buds it does it make are very fat and compact. All in all a great strain for a freebie, thnx Doc.

On with the show.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 29, 2008)

those look delicious bro! HUGE pics tho lol


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice work! CM has been out for a while now, but yours are the first pix that I've seen of a mature plant...looks great!!!!


----------

